# Hollingers Power Rankings



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Source
Seems Hollinger is creating his own rankings system now. 









Continue Reading........

​


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Winning by huge margins is totally overrated ...


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Interesting.... that's the only word I can come up with.

If his formula leans more on offense, I can see the ranking...

Still.... interesting!


----------



## Seed (Jun 29, 2005)

Hollinger is stupid with his crap stats. Does his stats factor in the fact that Suns have played the West less than Dallas, SA, Houston, Utah and L.A.? Seriously Suns have had the easier schedule compared to alot of teams so far.

The guy even has Raptors in the top 10


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Cry more, winning by huge margins is overrated ? LOL

Look at the teams that won championships, Winning by a big margin means you are that much better.

If you were #1 you would rave about his great formular etc, 1 word SAD.

Whatever you wanna check, Suns have the same record as the Mavs, the longer winning streak, the bigger margin of winning, the higher offensive efficiency rating and the same defensive efficiency. Its no surprise they rank above the Mavs in an objective ranking.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Not at all. Dirk is #1 in his PER and I still think those are BS.

But winning by large margins does not mean you are _that _much better.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Amareca said:


> Cry more, winning by huge margins is overrated ? LOL
> 
> Look at the teams that won championships, Winning by a big margin means you are that much better.
> 
> If you were #1 you would rave about his great formular etc, 1 word SAD.


You have been warned.

Please behave. 

You can express whatever you wish in NBA General, but these posts are uncalled for on other team forums.

Thank you.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Ninjatune said:


> But winning by large margins does not mean you are _that _much better.


Yes it does.. 

Look at teams with the best winning margins, every year its the top teams and the best defensive teams.

Contrary to what most people think, the top teams in winning margin are those that allow little points and play SLOW BASKETBALL the only exception is Phoenix which leads the league. The next 4 in winning marging are all in the top6 in Points Allowed.
Then you have the Lakers 6th in winning margin followed by 2 more teams in the top 7 in Points Allowed, then Denver, then another team in the top 7 in Points Allowed.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Thank you.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Huge margins are an indicator of very good teams, but that goes for other important stats too.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

edwardcyh said:


> Thank you.


Ditto. I have converted. Suns are the best team ever, much better than the Mavs even though we beat them in 6 in last years WCF and are up 2-0 in our season series this year. Should I change over to my Suns avatar now?


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Oh sorry ofc you are better I mean

Wow man you beat us at your home floor on a last second gamewinner after trailing most of the night.

Then you beat us at home at the beginning of the season when, we played at San Antonio the night before, Amare just got back in the lineup, Diaw was out of shape, the Suns didn't have a real training camp since they were in Italy and Germany in that time.

Wow and I forgot you beat us in the playoffs, but let me recap we didnt have Amare for the entire series, we basically didn't have Kurt Thomas for the series, Raja Bell injured for game 2 and 3 after we blew you out in game 1 on your court by 20 after playing 2 seven game series before, then Bell comes back and we blow you out again by 20, then you win game 5 and 6 against a depleted Suns team with an injured Raja Bell starting who was obviously not even close to healthy and had surgery after the series.

Nevermind even that Suns team had you in the ropes in game 5 leading by 18 in the 2nd half.

Wow really, thats a much better argument for being the better team than an analytical unbiased formular. Kudos to you.
Nevermind the facts that aside from Hollinger, we rank above you in offensive efficiency and have the same defensive efficiency anyway.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Thanks again.

We appreciate an intelligent debate.

:cheers:


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Thanks again.
> 
> We appreciate an intelligent debate.
> 
> :cheers:


I guess we have to go then :sadbanana:


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

*giggle*


Sorry, that squeaked out.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

I love Hollinger's work. Seriously, he's the only goon at ESPM who knows what he's doing.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

By the slimmest of margins.


----------

